# [SOLVED] how much ram does windows xp 32 bit actually use



## ClownBabyDiode

how much ram does windows xp 32 bit actually use
My exact os is
XP Professional, 32bit, OEM

I have 1.2 gigs of ddr1 ram (my mobo only supports ddr1 ram)
and a hd 4650 agp 1 gig of vram

i have realized that my video card uses alot of my onboard ram

how much more should i up grade given the fact that i heard windows only uses a certain amount ???


----------



## LMiller7

*Re: how much ram does windows xp 32 bit actually use*

There is a common misconception that Windows uses some semi-fixed amount of memory at bootup. This is not even remotely close to the truth. The amount of memory used by Windows depends on many factors. This includes how much RAM is in the system, activity of system and user processes, and the recent history of such usage. All of this is highly dynamic. If you add RAM to the system and change nothing else the memory usage of all processes will also rise. This is as it should be.

XP will run with as little as 64 MB of RAM and can use up to (nearly) 4GB. That is a 64x difference.

Adding memory will always improve performance. But there will always be a point of diminishing returns where adding more memory will help very little. This point is determined almost entirely by the workload.

The memory management strategy used by Windows is quite foreign to the understanding of most users. But this is nothing new. Even Windows 7 uses the same basic principles as NT3.1, released in 1993. But even that wasn't new. These principles were used in large computer systems in the late 1960's, and continue to this day.

The basic answer to "How much memory does Windows use?". Within reasonable limits, as much as you can provide.


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: how much ram does windows xp 32 bit actually use*

Windows 32 Bit OS's support up to 3.5 GB's of RAM To take advantage of more RAM you will need a Windows 64 Bit OS. If you are using your computers Onboard Video VGA slot and not a separate video card. The Video will Share some of the Physical RAM. This can be adjusted in the Setup Bios. (usually 32, 64 or 128MB Shared RAM) Having a separate Video card with it's own RAM will greatly improve graphics and performance. How much RAM can install is up to the Motherboard. Run the Crucial System Scanner to find out what type of RAM you have and your upgrade options.


----------



## ClownBabyDiode

*Re: how much ram does windows xp 32 bit actually use*

I see.
I figure an upgrade is necessary.
thanks!


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: how much ram does windows xp 32 bit actually use*

Run the  Crucial System Scanner


----------



## ClownBabyDiode

*Re: how much ram does windows xp 32 bit actually use*

i already know my upgrade options
My mobo supports DDR1 PC3200 400mhz ram
i only have 1.2 gigs so i will upgrade to 3
Thank you for your support


----------



## GZ

*Re: how much ram does windows xp 32 bit actually use*

Do you know how much memory your board will support?

This is also a deciding factor. If your motherboard will not support 3GB of RAM then there is no reason to purchase 3GB.

Your best bet is to run the Crucial Scanner as Spunk.Funk has advised.

It will not only tell you the supported RAM of the system, it will also tell you what type of ram (buffered/un-buffered, low density etc.) and how much RAM your motherboard will support.


----------



## ClownBabyDiode

*Re: how much ram does windows xp 32 bit actually use*

very well it can't hurt
running it now


----------



## ClownBabyDiode

*Re: how much ram does windows xp 32 bit actually use*

Here is the readout

Maximum Memory Capacity: 4096MB
Currently Installed Memory: 1.25GB
Available Memory Slots: 0
Total Memory Slots: 4
Dual Channel Support: Yes
CPU Manufacturer: GenuineIntel
CPU Family: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz Model 3, Stepping 3
CPU Speed: 2992 MHz

I am going to purchase 2 gigs of the following

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2968496&CatId=1600


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: how much ram does windows xp 32 bit actually use*

You didn't include what your RAM chips are now (256 or 512 MB?) But you certainly can replace all of them with the 2 x 1 GB chips


----------



## silvergoat

*Re: how much ram does windows xp 32 bit actually use*

looks like he will end up with 2.75GB RAM.

4 slots used = 1.25GB
512 + 256 + 256 + 256 = 1.25 and 4 slots

1 GB (new) + 1 GB (new) + 512 (old) + 256 (old) = 2.75

should be good enough, unless he buys 3 and maxes out his RAM since Windows would not see above 3.5


----------



## ClownBabyDiode

*Re: how much ram does windows xp 32 bit actually use*

Actually i did buy 3 gigs, thank you very much


----------

